

Ukraine opens its KGB archives - ajmarsh
https://meduza.io/en/feature/2015/04/21/russia-will-cover-up-stalinist-crimes

======
xnull6guest
Who is Meduza?

(It's unfortunate but) we need to be careful what information we consume - and
from where - during these times of propaganda warfare.

~~~
tikums
It's a Russian newspaper-in-exile. It wasn't hard to find:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meduza#Censorship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meduza#Censorship)

~~~
xnull6guest
Looks right. There isn't much of a trail here (the wiki page is relatively new
and mostly created by one individual), but I'd buy the general story. They do
sound partisan, if not for their history and conflict with the Kremlin. I
don't know that this is the case, but given the prevalence of Civil Society
Organizations and NGOs in the form of news media fronts created inside Russia
and the Baltics by the allies and the recent cleanup of these installations by
the Kremlin - properly or no the Meduza team was likely seen as proxy
political voices.

Thank you for the research.

